
Compiling a Subset of APL into a Typed Intermediate Language (2014) [pdf] - mpweiher
http://hiperfit.dk/pdf/array14_final.pdf
======
newen
Reminds me of the APL interpreter in Julia
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVv1GipR5yU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVv1GipR5yU)).
The APL code gets translated to Julia data structures, which is then mapped to
Julia code, which is then compiled to machine code via Julia's JIT. I thought
it was a pretty neat way to run APL.

